# Wild Discus



## hudsonhek (Nov 17, 2008)

I would like to share with the discus lovers. 
the wonderful discus varieties that I create and I export of Brazil

sorry for my bad english

thank you for all.

Hudson


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice looking discus


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice discus! 

Upload the pictures to your photo gallery! 

Aquarium Gallery - Login


----------



## hudsonhek (Nov 17, 2008)

thank you my friends i will try to post my pictures in the photo galery

best regards

Hudson
H&K | Ornamental Fish


----------



## Sivan (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow! They are very beautiful Hudson!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Nice fish and nice dive watch......


----------



## Fish (Dec 3, 2008)

Those a some neat discus fish.


----------



## sipres87 (Nov 14, 2010)

those look awesome. did u get those ur self? have any discus for sale?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

very nice, what are the prices on the green strains?
I got 20 discus now and still havnt found any quality greens. How is the wild discus' temperment compared to a captive bred's temperment? i ask because i have wild angels and they are meaner then any angel ive gotten from a store.

Awesome collection mate.


----------

